# Fisons fertiliser..Suffolk



## Mikeymutt (Jun 29, 2016)

Me,janovitch and red mole decided to have a day in Suffolk.we had all visited fisons two years to the exact weekend.i had not been doing exploring long,and this was my first industrial explore.and I have done many more since then,but I have wanted to return for hopefully to get some better shots.on our first visit we just covered the main mill.but there is so much more to see on the site.we ended up spending over three hours here.the main mill is the main attraction.it almost has an American feeling to it.the place is slightly more trashed than from my original visit.but still oozes character inside and out.i know this is one of krelas favourite buildings externally and he always wants to see more external shots.so this time I made sure I got more external ones.as you enter the main building the stench is still strong in there.i guess this is the nitrogen and sulphate still lingering

When we entered the building the first thing we saw was this impressive bit of art.there was several good bits dotted around the sire
















Heading up to the second floor,the floors are still fairly solid up here































Looking out the window to the elevated side bit




It was now time to head up to the third floor.anyone who has been here will tell you how ropey it is up here.the floor is green and wet with holes everywhere.i decided to fleet foot it across the floors because there was several shots I wanted up here.i was careful to stick to the beam with nails hammered through the floor boards.but it was so worth it.the decay up here is amazing.




























It was then up into loft space.this area is definite no go.the floor is rotten as hell.so it was case of stand on the steps and take a photo.




It was time to head outside for some externals.







I loved the pastel colours of the old acid tanks




The security hut.



















It was time to move away to the newer bits.the bits I had not explored yet













We then entered a large building.i think this was some sort of warehouse at some point.the entrance ladders to the silo are in here.but there is just no getting to it as they have removed all upper floors on the end wall.










I then headed upstairs to where the admin blocks are,these are very trashed now
















Looking at early reports this bit use to have a roof on covering the whole lot.god knows what was stored in the areas here.because the water was several colours 




It was time for the final bit.just a wander outside and look at the few outbuildings.i did like last one we went in.wuth the garden growing in there.and the arched roof with orange and clear skylights.























[/URL

Sorry it's a bit long winded,but I really wanted to try and give this place the respect it deserved on our second visit here]


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice open spaces, I'd find this potentially hard to shoot but you've got some nice angles and composition! Impressive set of photos too! Very comprehensive. Were you tempted to slide down the chutes/slides?


----------



## HughieD (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow. That is one epic report even by your incredibly high standards Mikey.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 29, 2016)

Brilliant. I'm probably gonna attempt this place soon.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you all.I was tempted to go down the chute slim.but after seeing all the crap stuck on there.so did not get the urge this time ☺


----------



## smiler (Jun 29, 2016)

That is almost, quite nearly, close to being good, I Loved it Mikey, Thanks


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bloody BIG WOW Mikey !! Even by your standards this is TOP NOTCH stuff !! Am spending a week in Norfolk in August and might just have a diversion over here !! STONKIN' !!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 30, 2016)

That's a very good report. You've taken a lot of shots and also made it interesting. But no derelict typewriter this time?


----------



## Conrad (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nicely shot, you've certainly done it justice.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2016)

This has to be some of your best photography yet Mikey,so much depth and great use of the light to bring out the colour.Thank you for for the privilege of sharing your visit.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2016)

Fantastic photos as usual. Loving that moss carpet! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 3, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful stuff mate! Some nice reflections in some of your shots. Really enjoyed that one.


----------



## tazong (Jul 3, 2016)

What a fantastic set mikey - defintly one of my favourites you have done - stunning


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you for all the nice comments everyone.means a lot


----------



## degenerate (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes Mikey!! Quality pictures, every time I see a report from you I know it's gonna be a good one


----------



## Malenis (Jul 5, 2016)

Impressive!


----------



## Tigershark (Jul 5, 2016)

Awesome pictures, such a big place


----------



## ReverendJT (Jul 5, 2016)

Great set. I loved my visit to this site, must go back!


----------

